
Imaging Bell-type nonlocal behavior - karxxm
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/7/eaaw2563
======
ZeroCool2u
Large versions of the images from the paper:

Figure 2:
[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/5/7/eaaw256...](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/5/7/eaaw2563/F2.large.jpg)

Figure 3:
[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/5/7/eaaw256...](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/5/7/eaaw2563/F3.large.jpg)

Figure 4:
[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/5/7/eaaw256...](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/5/7/eaaw2563/F4.large.jpg)

------
feiss
I know this must be nuts, could someone ELI20?

~~~
indutny
In this image:
[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/5/7/eaaw256...](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/5/7/eaaw2563/F1.large.jpg?width=800&height=600&carousel=1)
they describe their apparatus.

The light comes from bottom left, then gets into Beam Splitter (BS) and splits
in two. The top-left detector has a pre-selected filter and a measurement
device after a delay line. As far as I understand, this device gives binary
output: either light received or not. The top-right detector captures whole
image of the light ray, but does so only if the left detector has seen light.

The result is that the image from the top-right detector is highly correlated
with the pre-selected filter of the top-left detector, even though they're
placed in different arms of Beam Splitter!
[https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/5/7/eaaw256...](https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/advances/5/7/eaaw2563/F2.large.jpg?width=800&height=600&carousel=1)

~~~
Kovah
Thank you for the setup explanation. I understood what is happening and it is
totally fascinating, even if I do not - and probably never can - understand
why or how this is happening.

------
dang
A blog post is [https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-just-unveiled-the-
fi...](https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-just-unveiled-the-first-ever-
photo-of-quantum-entanglement).

BBC article is [https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-
west-48971538](https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-48971538),
discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20423884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20423884).

------
moedersmooiste
Maybe a bit off topic, but i've always wondered why most physicists dismiss
the possibility of superdeterminism to escape Bell's theorem. Are there any
physicists here who would like to elaborate?

~~~
lisper
Not a physicist, but I've been studying QM as a hobby for thirty years. The
problem with superdeterminism (SD) is that if QM is true then SD is not
falsifiable. SD says that all experimental outcomes are deterministic but
derive from hidden state, i.e. some sort of "Cosmic Turing Machine" (CTM)
calculating the digits of pi or something like that. So now what? The CTM has
to be perpetually hidden from us, otherwise we could examine its state and
predict the outcomes of quantum experiments, and that would violate QM. So if
QM is true, then the CTM necessarily has the same ontological status as an
Invisible Pink Unicorn (IPU). In fact, the deterministic calculations
underlying SD may well be carried out by a literal IPU. If QM is correct then
there's no way to determine this, even in principle.

~~~
corey_moncure
How do you tell if your code is running on a virtual machine or on bare metal?

~~~
lisper
In our case we know we're running on "quantum bare metal" because we can do
quantum mechanics experiments.

